
Bitcoin Core Developer Accused of Rape, Sexual Assault, Files Defamation Lawsuit - btcmetoo
https://coinspice.io/news/bitcoin-core-developer-accused-of-rape-sexual-assault-files-defamation-lawsuit/
======
btcmetoo
Peter Todd confirms he filed the lawsuit:

[https://twitter.com/peterktodd/status/1114244703103397890](https://twitter.com/peterktodd/status/1114244703103397890)

Complaint [PDF]:

[https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.cand.340308...](https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.cand.340308/gov.uscourts.cand.340308.1.0.pdf)

